# SE w/ Tech Non R-line with Trenton



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anyone have a pic of an SE w/ Tech with Trenton wheels that doesn't have the R-Line package? I'm thinking about ordering a set for mine and was curious about how they would look.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

So I decided to pull the trigger and order in the Trenton wheels. Of interesting note, and it made no since, the parts department told me "VW doesn't recommend going from 18" to 20" wheels on the Atlas" but couldn't actually give a reason why lol. I told them to order everything anyway. They agreed to do it with the air of "it's your funeral" lol. I'll post up some pics when they're mounted up


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> So I decided to pull the trigger and order in the Trenton wheels. Of interesting note, and it made no since, the parts department told me "VW doesn't recommend going from 18" to 20" wheels on the Atlas" but couldn't actually give a reason why lol. I told them to order everything anyway. They agreed to do it with the air of "it's your funeral" lol. I'll post up some pics when they're mounted up


Even though they come stock...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH

So funny how the dealer network can be so clueless about the things they sell.


----------



## bRad25 (Jul 26, 2018)

I found a dealer that is selling one. I've always thought it looked better with the 20s, but I didnt need all the other r-line extras.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^Looks great with those wheels, I like those better than the black 20s for sure...much more..."mature" looking to me.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

bRad25 said:


> I found a dealer that is selling one. I've always thought it looked better with the 20s, but I didnt need all the other r-line extras.


That looks awesome! Glad I made the call to order everything. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Finally got the rims and tires mounted on my Atlas. It looks awesome!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> Finally got the rims and tires mounted on my Atlas. It looks awesome!


^^^That looks great with the T. blue non-R-Line! I just like this much better than the black 20s and the R-Line trim.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> ^^^That looks great with the T. blue non-R-Line! I just like this much better than the black 20s and the R-Line trim.


Thanks! I definitely have to agree that these look better than the black wheels and the T. Blue sets everything off perfectly lol


----------

